# Falcon 2 mod.



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

I own a Falcon 2 Wrist-Rocket and am using for target shooting. The wrist brace has a couple of problems. The first one is the arms are too narrow which does not allow it to come over the arm for a stable anchor, the web that is on it is plastic and does not fit the contour of your arm. Mine kept digging into my arm and after shooting for a while became uncomfortable. To solve the problem.

. Remove the plastic arm rest and cut about 1/4 in. off the back end of the plastic web on both sides.

. Spread the arms to accomodate your arm then drive the end caps back on.

. Figure 8 number 32 bands on the wire frame. Mine took 11 bands. If you need to adjust pitch of the front of the slingshot you can add or subtract bands.

Now when you shoot the rands hold the tips straight and they also contour to your arm. Greatly improve the shooting. Hope this helps.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

EXCELLENT BUD! Flatband


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

Flatband said:


> EXCELLENT BUD! Flatband


Thanks. It is fitted with Linatex. Fabulous bands.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very good idea!!! Thanks for sharing that suggestion.

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

A very clever modification!....Many years ago ( in the 70`s) I purchased a heavier wrist rocket type from Herters that had a heavy section of tubing across the back that seved the same purpose...


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

cool mod!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is my Modified Falcon II -- Tex
http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/1793-saunders-falcon-ii/


----------

